# Glass Cutting



## Rally (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi folks,

Long time lurker, but finally getting back into the hobby after many moons.

I'm looking to get my tank drilled, possibly 3 holes. Any suggestions where to get this done? Or is it pretty easy to do it yourself?

Thanks!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Rally said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Long time lurker, but finally getting back into the hobby after many moons.
> 
> ...


I drill holes, if you bring it to me $20


----------

